# Huffy Galaxie Headlight Assembly Wanted



## danielbugs (Feb 5, 2008)

I am interested in locating a headlight shell for a 1960s Huffy Galaxie mens 26 inch bike.  I also would like to find a lens for this headlight.


----------



## coogan9 (Aug 9, 2009)

*gallaxy bike parts*

hello i have the parts you are looking for i have the whole bike thanks


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 9, 2009)

Bad news, you're about 18 months too late.


----------



## danielbugs (May 9, 2010)

*Huffy Galaxie Bicycle Parts*

Do you still have the Huffy Galaxie bicycle parts?   I am particularly interested in the headlight and maybe a seat, but would consider the whole bike if the condition is good.

Steve



coogan9 said:


> hello i have the parts you are looking for i have the whole bike thanks


----------



## partsguy (May 9, 2010)

GEEZ! Talk about sloooow responses. I know brassbusterpc was selling the headlight tank-lens and all for a ladies frame. But I think it sold.


----------

